# San Rafael California Vintage Bike Swap Meet



## fat tire trader (May 27, 2019)

San Rafael/Via Sessi Vintage Cycle Swap
1349 Via Sessi San Rafael
First Sunday of almost Every Month!
Next Swap: Sunday June 2nd
Vendors, please arrive by 9:30
Swap opens at 10AM, closes at Noon.
Swap spaces are $10, First 3 Vendors to arrive get free spaces


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 5, 2019)

Next swap, this Sunday July 7th, 10AM to Noon.


----------

